# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Child-exoskeleton for spinal muscular atrophy, Spanish National Research Council (CSIC), Madrid, Spain

## Airicist

Press-release
"CSIC introduces the world’s first child-exoskeleton for spinal muscular atrophy"
It helps children to walk and aims to prevent the setting in of sclorosis which results from a loss of agility

----------


## Airicist

CSIC introduces the world’s first child-exoskeleton for spinal muscular atrophy

Published on Jun 8, 2016




> The Spanish National Research Council (CSIC) introduces the world’s first infant exoskeleton which is designed to help children with spinal muscular atrophy, a degenerative illness which affects one in ten thousand babies in Spain. Weighing 12 kilos, the apparatus is made of aluminium and titanium, and is designed to help patients walk- in some cases for the first time. Furthermore, it will also be used in physiotherapy in hospitals to prevent the secondary effects associated with the loss of mobility in this illness. The technology, which has been patented and licensed jointly by CSIC (the Spanish National Research Council) and its technology-based business unit, Marsi Bionics, is currently in the preclinical phase.

----------

